# Vitruvius, the most famous Roman Architect is a fake from 15th century



## Bitbybit (Feb 4, 2021)

Rome is famous for its architecture and if you google who the most famous architect was. He is called Vitruvius.
However, many put in doubt that he ever was an antique roman.
http://www.ilya.it/chrono/enpages/Vitruven.html
The famous Vitruvious "ten books of architecture" (in english translation)
Decide for yourselves:
https://www.chenarch.com/images/arch-texts/0000-Vitruvius-50BC-Ten-Books-of-Architecture.pdf
*The article from ilya.it (admin note: saved due to possibility of website disappearing):*



> *The literary architect Vitruvius
> Who wrote the famous book on architecture?*





> "The famous ten books about architecture by Roman author Vitruvius, supposedly contemporary to Augustus,
> are read with pleasure even today, because they contain curious opinions about the architecture of the
> ancient Greeks and Romans. In my dictionaries I couldn't fnd any Information on the first edition (editio
> princeps, incunable) of the book. There is a first illustrated edition from 1511 by Fra Giovanni Giocondo
> ...


​


----------



## MgvdT (Feb 5, 2021)

I remember a few years back when a Russian man I admire a lot told me about chimneys and.. How they where adjusted through time. As a youngster I was told, that some of the European royal had to desert their castles in the winter because you would literally freeze to death in there.

Anyway, what does the oldest Dutch book regarding architecture say about it? Let's check it out.



''As that men in the writings of Vitrvuvio, includes no notes inside, in what ways the Antiquen* in palaces and other places, used the fire to warm. Men wil also find in the antique construction** of fireplaces, no place or way for the smoke to leave. Not a single architect, have I found to give truth concerning these matters: Nonetheless......''
And he continues on how fancy they look.

*Always nice to see a 500 year old book refer to something as Antique..
**Edificien is very dead to the Dutch language.



Source: Reglen van metselrijen op de vijue manieren van edificien : te wetene Thuscana, Dorica, Corinthia, eñ composita, ende daer by gesedt die exemplen vanden antiquijquen, die in din eeste deel met de leeringe van Vitruvio ouercommen : met noch toeghesedette figuren die inteerste met en waren ende sommige texten : Serlio, Sebastiano, 1475-1554 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Have a good day,
M



Edit: Any ideas?











*Not the same book


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 5, 2021)

How old is that dutch book? Because everyone today is taught that Roman used the hypocaust for heating.

But i have seen some good arguments that the ”roman heating system” in roman villas was more like air condition, and couldnt have been used for heating as proposed by mainstream history

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/roman-hypocausts-are-a-myth.1566/


----------



## MgvdT (Feb 5, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> How old is that dutch book? Because everyone today is taught that Roman used the hypocaust for heating.
> 
> But i have seen some good arguments that the ”roman heating system” in roman villas was more like air condition, and couldnt have been used for heating as proposed by mainstream history
> 
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/roman-hypocausts-are-a-myth.1566/




I agree. 
The book is from 1549.
It obviously refers to older works unfindable for me (so far).


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 5, 2021)

I think its amazing what they designed and built during the 1500-1700 period.
The engineering took off like a rocket.
Im part Dutch and proud of it!  (Van Covenhoven).
The sketches above I think are for a water pump tower, possibly accompanied by a windmill.
A flowing canal can turn a waterwheel which will pump out water (using a crankshaft) for irrigation.


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 5, 2021)

Exactly. One should not connect the preindustrial age with primitive thinking.
The engineering is just without the modern tools


MgvdT said:


> Bitbybit said:
> 
> 
> > How old is that dutch book? Because everyone today is taught that Roman used the hypocaust for heating.
> ...



After I have looked into it, it seems like Vitruvious described the hypocaust system as a heating system for bath houses etc, but not for residential buildings.
If Vitruvious was a later fake, this could be because that was the information at hand at the time.


----------

